# Train a lagging body part daily ala Arnold's delts?



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd just dug out a copy of Arnold's BB Encyclopedia and got to the point where he talks about keeping dumbbells under the bed and doing 3-4 sets for his rear delts every day upon waking. 

I've always been curious about hella-high frequency training along those lines. Hypertrophy? Strength? Both? Neither?

Cheers for anyone who's experimented with this approach.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 25, 2013)

I explained this in another thread... actually used this method in the past and it worked for me. Never knew until years later that arnold did it.

My bi's were lagging at one point... my tri's have always been stronger. and my shoulders were shrimping my arms.

so i would hit usually 3-5 sets of curls every NIGHT... got a nice healthy pump going then jumped right into bed and went to sleep


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2013)

Curiosity on this one is killing me. I'd not propose it with a compound lift, but perhaps an ISO (think leg exts or leg curls). 

Half-tempted to try this one for size...


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 25, 2013)

Well for those lifts you would have to go to the gym... not as easy as banging out some sets before bed or first thing in the morning.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Well for those lifts you would have to go to the gym... not as easy as banging out some sets before bed or first thing in the morning.



Not me, Mate - I've got an old school Hammer Strength Leg Curl and Leg Ext machine in me basement that I picked-up back when I was kickboxing (another Mate was retiring and basically gave it away if I'd come and get it from him  )


----------



## JOMO (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been doing band pull a parts for about 6 months now daily no matter what body part i am working out to get my rear delts bigger. Def a huge improvement over this time that has past. It was more for stability to bench more but I am a big believer of throwing in a few sets daily to a lagging body part.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 25, 2013)

I do a every other day for lagging body parts.


----------



## PFM (Aug 26, 2013)

I beat my dick everyday but it won't get smaller.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 26, 2013)

The last time Andro posted this I actually tried getting a pump everyday in my lagging body part. It actually worked very well. 




AndroSport said:


> I explained this in another thread... actually used this method in the past and it worked for me. Never knew until years later that arnold did it.
> 
> My bi's were lagging at one point... my tri's have always been stronger. and my shoulders were shrimping my arms.
> 
> so i would hit usually 3-5 sets of curls every NIGHT... got a nice healthy pump going then jumped right into bed and went to sleep


----------



## amore169 (Aug 26, 2013)

If I remember correctly Arnold told a story back when he was fighting Sergio Oliva for the Olympia title, he mentioned that when they stayed in the same hotel one time Sergio used to keep a pair of dumbbells under is bed and he used to train at all times of the day.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 26, 2013)

amore169 said:


> If I remember correctly Arnold told a story back when he was fighting Sergio Oliva for the Olympia title, he mentioned that when they stayed in the same hotel one time Sergio used to keep a pair of dumbbells under is bed and he used to train at all times of the day.



I love arnold, but also think a lot of what he said was bs.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2013)

Bumping this. Since posting I've been doing "touch up sets" of leg exts, leg curls and even light squats basically anytime I'm training or in the gym. I use these as a bit of a "finisher" and keep the weights manageable & look to this more as a finisher than a taxing leg workout. I still hit legs heavy 2x per week as well, so combined with the touch-up days I'm stimulating the muscles between 4-5 days per week.

Good news: my quads are up nearly a full inch (resting) since adopting this approach. Am feeling great too on my heavy leg days, almost primed to go hard after teasing the muscles with the light work. 

More to come...


----------



## oldschool67 (Sep 21, 2013)

YUP! my rear delts popped out so well, friends were touching them instead of 'how big is your arm ' shit..7 1/2 lb dumbbell 5 sets each arm every day of lying d'bell raises..persistence is the key, rear delts can be a bitch.


----------

